# Safari Malware



## Tristar504 (Jun 20, 2007)

Hello All,

My daughter recently installed a malware on Safari. It disguised itself under the update Adobe. Its called "weknow.ac". I checked in preferences and it also locked out my homepage to always go to this page. 

Any ideas on next steps?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

It's malware that "Cleans your Mac" and is also a Search Engine/Browser Hijacker. Uninstall from "Applications" and search the Registry for remnants. MBAM might also do the trick. Tell daughter that before downloading even legit apps to uncheck sneaky things she doesn't want.

Full steps here when you scroll down: How to uninstall (remove) Weknow.ac from Mac


----------



## Tristar504 (Jun 20, 2007)

Awesome it worked. I had removed the some of the app but needed the added steps to completely remove it. 


Thanks


----------



## HulkNotes (Aug 12, 2018)

Corday said:


> It's malware that "Cleans your Mac" and is also a Search Engine/Browser Hijacker. Uninstall from "Applications" and search the Registry for remnants. MBAM might also do the trick. Tell daughter that before downloading even legit apps to uncheck sneaky things she doesn't want.
> 
> Full steps here when you scroll down: How to uninstall (remove) Weknow.ac from Mac


Totally helpful. Thanks a bunch


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

We also suggest downloading and running DetectX. Scan and remove all selected items


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Corday said:


> ... and search the Registry for remnants.


MacOS doesn't have a registry.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry. When I discarded UNIX, but still worked on it for others, I was so totally into MS that I began thinking of the diversified (rather than total) OS as a registry (small R) rather than a sysctl.


----------

